# Commandline Fenster per exec. jar



## freez (9. Jun 2006)

Hallo

ich habe mir mit Hilfe des Forums ein jar erzeugt (mit externen libs etc). Das lässt sich auch hervorragend ausführen. Nur zeigt er mir die Console nicht an. Wie stelle ich es an, daß die Console angezeigt wird?

Das Programm macht alles, so wie ich es erwarte (Dateien erstellen usw.) Nur zeigt er mir nicht die Console an.

Was mache ich verkehrt? Vielleicht fehlt mir nur das richtige stichwort um zu finden, was ich suche.


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Jun 2006)

Normalerweise wird die Endung .jar auf javaw registriert. Diese Interpreter-Version öffnet keine Konsolenfenster.
Entweder du startest dein Programm mit
_java -jar MeinProgramm.jar_ oder du änderst die Registrierung des Dateityps auf java.exe.
Da du aber sicher auch nebenbei noch Progranmme mit GUI ausführen möchtest, solltest du besser auf die zweite Variante verzichten.


----------



## freez (9. Jun 2006)

ah ... deswgen ... danke


----------

